
Russia faces world athletics expulsion when doping report is published - trymas
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/nov/08/russia-expulsion-doping-report-iaaf
======
trymas
Also there are some live discussions going at the moment:

[http://www.theguardian.com/sport/live/2015/nov/09/athletics-...](http://www.theguardian.com/sport/live/2015/nov/09/athletics-
in-crisis-wada-publishes-report-into-doping-claims-live)

